# (solved) aggiornamento e richiesta installazione ICC.. why??

## darkmanPPT

ho appena fatto il sync...

tutto ok.

poi guardo gli aggiornamenti e trovo l'ICC..

```
emerge -uDtp world

emerge -uDptv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-1.6.5

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-tasks-1.6.5-r3  USE="-javamail -noantlr -nobcel -nobeanutils -nobsf -nobsh -nocommonslogging -nocommonsnet -nojdepend -nojsch -nojython -nolog4j -nooro -noregexp -norhino -noxalan -noxerces"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/jsch-0.1.30  USE="-doc -examples -source"

[ebuild     U ]    dev-java/gnu-crypto-2.0.1-r2 [2.0.1] USE="-doc -source%" 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] dev-db/phpmyadmin-2.10.0.2  USE="-vhosts" 1,351 kB

[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-lang/icc-9.1.045  286,384 kB

```

ok, ci sono anche altri pacchetti, ma quelli li ho sto installando e non richiedono l'ICC.

ma mi chiedo... perchè l'ICC?????

se io non lo volessi?

cioè, non capisco la dipendenza...

----------

## Kind_of_blue

sicuro di non avere uno di questi?:

dev-libs/blitz

dev-libs/boost

sci-mathematics/mathomatic

sci-visualization/xd3d

sys-cluster/charm

----------

## Peach

In altre parole: posteresti l'output dell'emerge aggiungendo l'opzione `-t' ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Peach wrote:*   

> In altre parole: posteresti l'output dell'emerge aggiungendo l'opzione `-t' ?

 

ma l'output ha già l'opzione -t!!!!

 :Shocked:  la cosa assurda è che nn ci sono dipendenze!

cmq si, io ho la libreria "boost"

 :Confused:  è un problema???

nel senso... io la ho installata chissà quando (non mi ricordo)... però nn ho mai avuto ICC installato

ecco:

```
eix dev-libs/boost

[I] dev-libs/boost

     Available versions:  1.33.1 1.33.1-r1 [M]~1.34_pre20061214

     Installed:           1.33.1-r1(00:48:17 01/20/07)(-bcp -bjam -debug -doc -icu -pyste -threads -threadsonly)

     Homepage:            http://www.boost.org/

     Description:         Boost Libraries for C++

```

infatti:

```
emerge -uDptev boost

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/boost-1.33.1-r1  USE="-bcp -bjam -debug -doc -icu -pyste -threads -threadsonly" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  6 kB

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20061027.2  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/java-config-wrapper-0.12-r1  8 kB

[ebuild   R   ]  app-portage/portage-utils-0.1.23  0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  27 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.17  228 kB

....

```

non c'è ICC (ho tagliato l'output per nn renderlo troppo lungo, cmq è sicuro che nn c'è ICC nelle dipendenze di boost)

----------

## Peach

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> ma l'output ha già l'opzione -t!!!!

 

Basta, me ne vado a letto. è già la seconda svista che ho stasera.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *darkmanPPT wrote:*   ma l'output ha già l'opzione -t!!!! 
> 
> Basta, me ne vado a letto. è già la seconda svista che ho stasera. 

 

su dai!!! spero di nn averti offeso!!

cmq succede.... sapessi quante volte a me....  :Wink: 

cmq è proprio strana sta storia... mah

----------

## Kind_of_blue

beh ... non so com'era prima ... ma come vedi qui:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/dev-lang/icc/RDep#ptabs

boost è una "reverse dependency" di ICC

credo che

```
equery d icc
```

ti avrebbe detto la stessa cosa

----------

## Scen

Aggiungi l'opzione --with-bdeps y , e posta nuovamente l'output.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Aggiungi l'opzione --with-bdeps y , e posta nuovamente l'output.

 

ok, quando torno a casa vi postero' l'output.....

!!

grazie intanto  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

```
emerge -uDNpt --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] dev-games/cel-0.98.2

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-games/crystalspace-0.98.4  USE="mng* -mikmod*"

[nomerge      ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1

[ebuild   R   ]  www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0.0.2  USE="-bindist%"

[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-lang/icc-9.1.045

```

dove però è da tenere conto che dev-games/crystalspace-0.98.4 non posso emergerlo perchè mi crea problemi abilitare la flag mikmod (e quindi non lo faccio) mozilla-firefox nn ho voglia di riemergerlo perchè mi sembra inutile.

infatti se tolgo la flag N

```
emerge -uDpt --with-bdeps y world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-lang/icc-9.1.045

```

boh.... però nn capisco... ho boost dal 6 dicembre 2005 (ho fatto ls -l del file... visto che nn cancello mai i "distfiles"... è rimasta la data di scaricamento)

cioè... sei sicuro che c'entri boost?

(ah, giusto per ovviare a domande.. ho già provato a fare emerge --depclean ma nn mi disinstalla nulla)

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Se guardi il link che ti ho indicato ... vedrai che sono le reverse dependencies di ICC, e la fonte è il sito Gentoo-portage.

Io mi fido di quella fonte

----------

## Kind_of_blue

Comunque, guardando anche qui:

http://www.gentoo-portage.com/dev-libs/boost/USE#ptabs

icc è una use flag locale di boost ... basta che aggiungi:

```

dev-libs/boost -icc

```

al tuo package.use

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Kind_of_blue wrote:*   

> Comunque, guardando anche qui:
> 
> http://www.gentoo-portage.com/dev-libs/boost/USE#ptabs
> 
> icc è una use flag locale di boost ... basta che aggiungi:
> ...

 

sisi, avevo visto il link.... solo k nn avevo capito che icc fosse una flag locale di boost....

ottimo allora.... ora vedo di disabilitarla

cmq... grazie  :Wink: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

scusate, ma solo oggi mi sn ricordato di mettere la flag -icc

fatto tutto quello da Voi consigliatomi, ma pultroppo   :Sad: 

nn è cambiato nulla.

```
equery d icc

[ Searching for packages depending on icc... ]

```

riecco l'emerge:

```
emerge -uDNp world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NSF  ] dev-lang/icc-9.1.045

```

pultroppo nn riesco ancora a capire chi voglia l'installazione dell'ICC

----------

## Peach

giusto per sapere

cosa ti stampa:

```
# equery hasuse icc
```

  :Question: 

----------

## darkmanPPT

ecco:

```
equery hasuse icc

[ Searching for USE flag icc in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

```

cioè nulla!  :Sad: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

puoi postare un emerge --info?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> puoi postare un emerge --info?

 

certamente!!!

eccolo!

pultroppo nn ci capisco nulla del suo output....

```
 emerge --info

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r54 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r54 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 2.00GHz

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 10 Mar 2007 22:50:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.31

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.17-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium-m -msse2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig ccache distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://ftp.club-internet.fr/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/r300-driver /usr/portage/local/layman/xeffects"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acpi alsa apache2 ark artswrappersuid asf asm audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bootsplash bzip2 cairo cgi clflush cli cmov cracklib crypt ctype cups curl cx8 de dio dri dts dvd emacs encode encoder est fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fpu fxsr gdbm gif glitz gpm gstreamer gtk guile hpn iconv innodb ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde libg++ logrotate mad mca mce midi mmap mmx mmx2 mmxext mng motif mp3 mpeg mplayer msr mtrr mysql ncurses nls no-seamonkey nptl nptlonly nsplugin nx objc++ objc-gc ogg openal opengl oss pae pam pat patented pbe pcre pdf perl pge php png ppds pppd profile psesamba python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdk sdl sep session speex spell spl ss sse sse2 ssl svg tcltk tcpd tcs tetex theora tiff tm tm2 truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vme vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx ati radeon vesa"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

 :Wink:  ho un bel po' di flags attivate, come si piò notare, tra cui "-icc"

----------

## Scen

Non è che per caso hai installato una vecchia versione di ICC, e adesso vuole installarti una nuova versione in un altro slot

```

emerge -aC icc

```

vuole disinstallarti qualcosa?

Comunque, posta l'output di

```

emerge -utDNp world

```

(con l'opzione -t, mi raccomando)

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non è che per caso hai installato una vecchia versione di ICC, e adesso vuole installarti una nuova versione in un altro slot
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge -aC icc
> ...

 

eccheccacchio...............................

 :Sad:  colpito! eh, si...

```
emerge -aC icc

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

 dev-lang/icc

    selected: 7.1.006

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Would you like to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No]

```

urka... nn mi ricordavo di averlo installato!!!!!

... e nn ci ho nemmeno pensato di guardare se lo avevo o meno installato... tanto ero convinto di nn averlo....  :Shocked: 

```
eix icc

...

[UD] dev-lang/icc

     Available versions:  (9.1)  9.1.045

     Installed:           7.1.006(7)(16:21:58 07/24/06)

     Homepage:            http://www.intel.com/software/products/compilers/clin/

     Description:         Intel C++ Compiler - Intel's optimized compiler for Linux

...

```

 :Rolling Eyes:  urka... mi spiace di avervi rotto per una cosa banalissima..............................

cmq grazie lo stesso!!! senza di voi nn ci avrei nemmeno pensato  :Wink: 

----------

